# Brown Discharge 5 days after Doe kidded



## LBFarms (Feb 18, 2013)

I  have an Alpine Doe that Kidded five days ago. Had to go in and get the 1st kid because she was in labor for hours and no kid. 2nd kid came out right after 1st was pulled. Kids (2) were positioned right, but big. Does was a first Freshener - 2 years old, good size doe.  Afterbirth was slow coming out, took almost 2 days. Talked to vet 2 days later - right after afterbirth came out, because doe didn't seem to have much milk. He gave me Oxytocin and said that she probably has an infection from the afterbirth staying in there so long & he had me start Penicillin. Oxytocin helped a little with the milk but I'm still letting the kids occasionally nurse of another doe I have because she is not producing much milk.  She's been having a normal bloody discharge until yesterday, when the discharge turned brown. She seems like she is not quite as active, eating, but not as much as normal.  I have had her on Penicillin, 10 cc  2x day since Saturday when I talked to the vet.  Cant get ahold of the vet today to tell him about the brown discharge & the doe laying around a lot and not eating as much.  Is the brown discharge normal or should I get her on a stronger antibiotic or try calling another vet?


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, normal they can have small amounts for several weeks afterwards.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2013)

Oxytocin only drops the milk. It doesn't help with increasing milk.

I would ask your vet about it. Since you did have to go in and it did take so long for the afterbirth to come out, I would be a little concerned. But Penicillin is actually the best antibiotic for uterine infections so I would continue the Penicillin. I would do it for at least 14 days since there may be some infection in there.


----------

